# [SOLVED] Computer keeps shutting down (mostly during Windows startup)



## KillerKoala (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm going to try and make this as detailed as possible so you can clearly understand my problem. Basically, my computer is shutting down shortly after Windows is loaded.

Here are my specs:
Motherboard: ASUS P5LD2
Processor: Pentium D 3.2Ghz
RAM: 3GB (Kingston) - 1GB per slot
Video Card: ATI Radeon 4670HD
Sound Card: Sound Blaster X-Fi (Music edition)
Other peripherals: Hauppage WinTV-PVR 150 TV Tuner
Hard Drive: Seagate 1TB (will need to check model number)
Running: Windows XP Media Center Edition SP3

When my computer initially shutdown for the first time, I downloaded an App called "SpeedFan" to determine the CPU temperature. It would reach around 80C during heavy usage. Also, during this time I was having problems with the GPU fan creating a lot of noise (mostly) during startup. No matter how much I cleaned the GPU fan and hotsink, the noise would come back. 

So I went to the store and bought some thermal paste. Although I consider myself pretty tech savy, I've never worked with CPUs and CPU fans. So during the process of applying thermal paste and removing/replacing the CPU fan I broke the plastic connectors on my stock CPU fan that connected it to the motherboard. Since I didn't want my CPU fan hanging off the CPU, I bought a new CPU fan/hotsink, stripped off the old thermal paste and reapplied it. By the way, the new fan/hotsink is much larger. Instead of the fan being directly above the hotsink, thermal pipes extend from the CPU to a vertical hotsink and the fan attaches to the hotsink. The fan points downwards towards the expansion slots. Note: Will get the model if anyone is interested. 

While I had thermal paste, I reapplied it between the GPU and hotsink remembering to remove the old first. So booted up the computer and temperature dropped to a nice 50C. The video card, for the first time in months, was completely quiet.

It worked for a night, shut it down. Start it up the next morning and it shutdown again just barely after it starts Windows.


This is where I have problems. I'm not sure what else is causing this but I'm getting a lot of false positives as to where the problem lies.
Not enough airflow. My computer sits in a wooden desk in a compartment near the floor. There is no back panel or front panel, just side and bottom panels. There is usually about 4 inches of space between the case fan and side panel if I move the case side without the fan against the side panel. I pulled my computer out of that compartment so it's on the ground. Again, worked fine for a bit then after shut off and start up. The computer shuts down during or slightly after Windows start-up.
One of my two DVD burners will not open the CD/DVD-tray. Tried removing it completely from my system.
I ran a test of the hard drive using SeaTools (Seagate's hard drive testing tool - required to run before an RMA can be issued). It failed the long hard drive test saying there were bad sectors found. I unfortunately never got the code though because as I was reading the message, the computer shut down. Subsequent attempts to run this test never got as far as the first time before shutting down.
Put in an old hard drive I used before I upgraded. It's a Seagate too, about 400GB. I did a quick format, installed Windows XP Media Center, downloaded mostly all the available updates via Windows Update. Was also able to install:
- Microsoft Security Essentials
- Firefox
- Google Chrome
- latest ATI drivers (as of Oct. 31, 2011)
- Steam
Thought everything was perfect. Shut it down, started it back up the next day. Shut down again in Windows.
Removed and disconnected everything but the CPU+fan and memory. (i.e. removed all components - video card, sound card, TV Tuner, all DVD drives, and hard drive). Seemed to work fine.
As of right now, the old hard drive is in (400GB) and it's failing during Windows startup (even in safe mode).

I have a feeling it's my motherboard and if it is, I'd rather buy a new PC than buy a new one. I've always wanted to get a new up-to-date PC anyways but I'd like to hold out until at least boxing day and hopefully find a good new PC on sale. But I'd rather not be out a PC for a month and a half, so any suggestions? If anything needs clarification let me know.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Computer keeps shutting down (mostly during Windows startup)*

I'd really want to test with a different PSU, same wattage or better. You didn't list what's in your computer now and we'd like to know what you have.

You might want to do a bench test to narrow down the failure. Here: Bench test...

Or borrow or buy based on this guide, PSU selection guide then test again connecting one device at a time.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer keeps shutting down (mostly during Windows startup)*

The Mobo is a possibility but not the most likely. 
Brand & Model of the PSU?
Speedfan is for fans and rarely gives accurate Temp results. Use the Bios for the most reliable Temp & Voltage readings.


----------



## KillerKoala (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Computer keeps shutting down (mostly during Windows startup)*

My PSU is an Orion - model number: HP585D 585W.

I've just tried turning my computer on with my no DVD/HD drives but left my video card, sound card, and TV tuner card in and it's been running for about 15 minutes non-stop. I'll try plugging in one thing at a time and see what fails.


----------



## KillerKoala (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Computer keeps shutting down (mostly during Windows startup)*

Update: As it turns out, I can leave everything in my computer except my hard drive and the computer runs just fine for at least 10-15 minutes (before I just shut it down manually). If I plug in the hard drive, computer shuts down in about a minute or two after launch.

While I was testing this, I took my old hard drive (the original Seagate 1TB drive), put it in an external enclosure, plugged it in to my wife's laptop, and ran a "Long Generic" test in SeaTools for Windows and it passed. I find this completely odd because when I originally ran it on my computer through DOS, it said it failed.

I'm not sure what this means. A help desk specialist who I work with thought it might be the memory. I can test that tonight and try booting it up with just one stick of 1GB memory and see what happens. If it fails, I try again with a different stick until all 3 have been done then I can try and make a conclusion.

Any other ideas?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer keeps shutting down (mostly during Windows startup)*

Your Mobo is Dual Channel so using 3 RAM sticks you are in Single Channel Mode. I doubt that is your problem but performance suffers.
Try using one RAM stick at a time.
My primary concern would be the Orion (HEC) PSU. It's about as close to junk as you can get. You do not get anywhere near a good quality 585W PSU for $30.


----------



## KillerKoala (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Computer keeps shutting down (mostly during Windows startup)*

Alright, now I'm really confused. :4-dontkno

I burned the latest Memtest86 to a CD so I can run it on startup.

Started with the original 3GB of RAM and booted it up. Didn't work, shut down again.
Took out 2 sticks of RAM left the one in DIMM A1 in. Booted it up, Memtest ran for about 5 minutes then just hung. Didn't show any errors though. So I rebooted and during the second test the computer shut down.
Took out that stick of RAM, put the second one in the same slot as the original, booted it up and memtest ran successfully through all tests. Shut down the computer.
Took out the second stick of RAM, put the third stick in the same slot as the last two, and memtest ran successfully through all tests. Shut down the computer.
Took the second good stick of RAM and put it in DIMM A2. Booted up the computer and it seemed to work fine. Shut down the computer.
Took out the old 400GB drive (the one I just formatted with a new install of Windows) and put back my good, original 1TB drive back in. Booted up the computer. Working fine for at least 10-15 minutes before I manually shut down.
Went to bed, woke up in the morning, booted up my computer, loaded a program and just after it launched - computer shut down. Booted it up again and it shutdown again loading Windows.

So, so confused....I thought it had it figured out. So maybe it is my power supply? But can a power supply just gain and lose power randomly? What else could it be?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer keeps shutting down (mostly during Windows startup)*

MemTest needs to be ran on all RAM sticks one stick at a time.
Your PSU is a very valid concern and can cause the problems you are experiencing.


----------



## KillerKoala (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Computer keeps shutting down (mostly during Windows startup)*

Hmmm, I found the website for my power supply here. It says it is compatible with Intel Pentium 4 and AMD. I should have researched this before I ran out and bought the cheapest PSU available...but could that have an effect if it's not a compatible chip (i.e. Pentium D)? I'm thinking I could RMA it back to them....


----------



## KillerKoala (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: Computer keeps shutting down (mostly during Windows startup)*

FYI It was the power supply causing the problem. Once I got that replaced, it is working fine. I also found out the power supply I was using isn't genuine so I couldn't RMA it but I was able to get a replacement from the retail store I purchased it from.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Computer keeps shutting down (mostly during Windows startup)*

Happy you have it sorted out. 

Please navigate to the top of the page, click 'Tread Tools' and click 'Solved'.

Thanks.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Computer keeps shutting down (mostly during Windows startup)*

This is quiet a thread,I would recommend what was suggested in post 2,If your problem still persists I would replace the power supply..


----------

